

Help FBI by uploading your Boston Marathon photos here - johncosta
http://bostonbombingphotos.org

======
charliepark
Though I'm assuming this site is done with good intentions, unless it's an
official channel, it could create more work for the FBI right now.
Alternately, useful data could be submitted to this site, but not to the FBI
directly, and useful intel could be missed.

"The FBI has set-up 1-800-CALL-FBI (1-800-225-5324), prompt #3, for anyone who
has information, visual images, and/or details regarding the explosions along
the Boston Marathon route and elsewhere. No piece of information or detail is
too small."

Source: [http://www.fbi.gov/news/news_blog/fbi-assists-boston-
police-...](http://www.fbi.gov/news/news_blog/fbi-assists-boston-police-
department-regarding-explosions-along-marathon-route-and-elsewhere)

------
UnoriginalGuy
A lot of people will mistakenly think that site is endorsed by the FBI. Which
to be I kind of think is the intent of the "Help [the] FBI" line.

------
lignuist
And what is the creator of the site doing with the photos?

------
francispelland
This seems a bit counter productive. Perhaps it is just me. But if the FBI
wants to follow up, how exactly would that be possible with the format for
this site?

~~~
hallmark
Filed an issue:

[https://github.com/kencochrane/boston-bombing-
photos/issues/...](https://github.com/kencochrane/boston-bombing-
photos/issues/2)

